# back for a visit



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

what misery ?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm good with mine. Monday I will turn over 100000 miles on my CTD.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My diesel has been flawless however I only have 22600 miles on it. There's even an emissions recall to fix the main nox sensor that's been causing most of the issues.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I've had my CTD for just over a year now....18K miles....car has been flawless so far.. I've owned Civic, Elantra, and Corolla over the last 5 years of so.. I enjoy driving this CTD so much more than any of those cars...never thought you could have a car is this class with the thrust this diesel gives you and still gets the fuel mileage that it offers..I know it's just a commuters car...but I really enjoy driving this CTD everyday...GM did a great job with this car.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Got mine three month ago. 8,000 miles. super ride to date. lot of power and great comfort features. has been perfect with free maintenance. can't be beat


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Had issues under warranty but all is good now . I love the car and the performance it delivers 37,000 0n the clockccasion14: 
And the MPGS


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Only thing I don't like is the city mpg. I got the same city mpg from my 2005 cobalt.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

h8rs gonna h8...


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

Im really enjoying mine... I hopped in my 15 Denali duramax last night and what a difference ripping around town in the cruze. Really happy with the purchase of the CTD


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> Only thing I don't like is the city mpg. I got the same city mpg from my 2005 cobalt.


Our city mileage isn't too bad at all. Granted, we do about 75% city, so there is some highway mixed in there, but generally the longest stretch is only about 10 miles. And a lot of the city is stop and go. 

In the winter, with winter tires, we're usually in the low 30s (depending on how the wife drives). The Cav (granted, while leaking gas) sits in the low 20s with the same route, and even when my Cobalt was stock, I don't recall it getting that, even with a longer regular highway trek. 

Ours is over 37k miles now, and it has been absolutely great.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

dieselbrnr said:


> Got rid of mine in April....came back for a visit. I guess the miserys with the CTD continues.....


It's a new vehicle so there's going to be some kinks to work out like any new product. If you didn't have the patience to deal with the bad hand you were given then that's fine. Most of the people, including myself, are very happy with the CTD and have thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

dieselbrnr said:


> Got rid of mine in April....came back for a visit. I guess the miserys with the CTD continues.....


Mine has 22,000 miles and honestly other than 2 sensor issues...been excellent. Nice way to visit btw. Make your next break between visits longer.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

Love my Diesel


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Just over a year and 27,000 miles. No issues (except for the PCM being replaced before I got it off the dealer's lot). Great mileage!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Got rid of mine in April....came back for a visit. I guess the miserys with the CTD continues.....


Looks like this troll post generated exactly the opposite of what you intended! lol By the way, 153K miles and counting and LOVING every mile!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The OP was miserable enough to come back read through posts on a car he doesn't even have anymore because he had so many problems and then start a brand new thread on said forum just to announce how miserable he is. 

There. I fed the troll.


----------



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

Would be awesome if i can get my cruze off the ground!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

hit747 said:


> Would be awesome if i can get my cruze off the ground!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

6 months now with 15000 km on it, and it's running amazingly


----------

